# Any ideas



## Kaylz (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi guys 
I avoided peas for a long time as they were carbier than other vegetables (don't know why as I always had a lotus with tea @5.7g when a 100g serving of Tesco's frozen petits pois is only 5.4, much more filling and healthier but never mind I've changed that now lol )
Anyways was just wondering if anyone had any tasty recipes using peas?
TIA  x


----------



## Sprogladite (Dec 18, 2017)

Pea and mint soup! LOL xxxx


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 18, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> Pea and mint soup! LOL xxxx


I meant something that could accompany my main meal!!!! HAHA, gimme a text! xxxx


----------



## Sprogladite (Dec 18, 2017)

Just sent you one  xxxx


----------



## Mark T (Dec 18, 2017)

Nuuuuu, Peas are only slightly less evil then Brussel Sprouts!


----------



## khskel (Dec 18, 2017)

Yorkshire caviar aka mushy peas


----------



## Amigo (Dec 18, 2017)

Fry some chopped bacon and onion then throw in the frozen garden peas and mix with that cous cous you’re going to try. Add garlic if you wish...delicious and not high carb


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 18, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Fry some chopped bacon and onion then throw in the frozen garden peas and mix with that cous cous you’re going to try. Add garlic if you wish...delicious and not high carb


Just been looking at recipes along those lines actually lol, was hoping my Tesco sold the garlic and herb prawns to throw in too but unfortunately they don't  x


----------



## Drummer (Dec 18, 2017)

Avoid the couscous - it is pasta, so high carb. Although I need to be careful with peas, as with all legumes they seem to punch above their weight when it comes to carbs, I can have a small serving. 
I don't do anything much with foods - I just put the peas next to the roast lamb and add mint sauce made from concentrate, not the ready made stuff. I should grow my own but have never managed to - it always gets 'rust' and dies off.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 18, 2017)

Mind you, onions do contain a lot of sugar, that’s how they can caramelise. That’s sucrose, not the usual fructose.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 18, 2017)

Drummer said:


> Avoid the couscous - it is pasta, so high carb. Although I need to be careful with peas, as with all legumes they seem to punch above their weight when it comes to carbs, I can have a small serving.
> I don't do anything much with foods - I just put the peas next to the roast lamb and add mint sauce made from concentrate, not the ready made stuff. I should grow my own but have never managed to - it always gets 'rust' and dies off.


A 100g serving of whole wheat cous cous is about 20g carbs and frankly I need to eat carbs to gain the wait I need, also I am type 1 and can inject for it, sorry but this whole avoid the carbs is why I'm in trouble with my weight and mental health in the first place


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 18, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Mind you, onions do contain a lot of sugar, that’s how they can caramelise. That’s sucrose, not the usual fructose.


We're not talking tons of onion here Mike! LOL I eat about 20g a day in my cheese toastie as it is so I'm sure a bit more wouldn't hurt! Haha
(Anyway this coming from the man who bigs up Tunnock's caramel wafers ) HAHA  x


----------



## Drummer (Dec 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> A 100g serving of whole wheat cous cous is about 20g carbs and frankly I need to eat carbs to gain the wait I need, also I am type 1 and can inject for it, sorry but this whole avoid the carbs is why I'm in trouble with my weight and mental health in the first place


Sorry if I was not clear - I mean go for the foods which are going to be full of nutrition - vitamins and minerals, not the pasta which is 'just' carbs and little of benefit. Add in a good multicolour stir fry with your meals and fruit for dessert - you could even make 'real' ice cream with eggs and cream to make a custard, then when almost frozen add chopped walnuts and a little honey - my grandmother's original recipe was called 'forget me not' icecream and it was prescribed for children in the area who were not doing well, by the local doctor.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 18, 2017)

I think we need to be very careful about trying to take Kaylz down an even lower carb route. I’m not type 1 but I appreciate the distinction and as she says, she needs the calories and needs to learn how to cope with increasing and introducing certain carbs into her diet in a balanced way. Not all carbs are bad and trying to massively reduce them in my diet stressed my kidneys. I have my eGFR levels as proof! I prefer balance and nutritional variety.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 18, 2017)

Drummer said:


> Sorry if I was not clear - I mean go for the foods which are going to be full of nutrition - vitamins and minerals, not the pasta which is 'just' carbs and little of benefit. Add in a good multicolour stir fry with your meals and fruit for dessert - you could even make 'real' ice cream with eggs and cream to make a custard, then when almost frozen add chopped walnuts and a little honey - my grandmother's original recipe was called 'forget me not' icecream and it was prescribed for children in the area who were not doing well, by the local doctor.



Well it was clear as you said "avoid the couscous".  Ridiculous suggestion in the circumstances.  Carbohydrates in sensible proportions as part of a balanced meal are fine for most Type 1's.  I'm not insulin resistant and certainly don't have a problem with weight and from the sounds of it Kaylz is the same.  I've been monitoring my carbohydrate intake for over 30 years long before most of the LCHF brigade probably even knew what carbohydrates were.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 18, 2017)

Kaylz is actively trying to up her carb intake following medical advice, some may not be aware of this though.
My nan used to put peas, onions, ham and tomatoes in an omelette. I'm not a fan of cooked peas but used to eat them fresh out of the pods when my dad grew them


----------



## Drummer (Dec 18, 2017)

I eat up to 60 gm of carbs a day even as an unmedicated as a type 2 - but I eat cauliflower cabbage radishes celery green salad peas raw carrot tomatoes onions mushrooms celeriac bok choy daikon radichio lettuce brussels sprouts green beans courgettes spaghetti squash turnips water chestnuts rhubarb kohlrabi leeks asparagus and so on - all things which are fresh and wholesome, nothing wholemeal or dried. I also eat small amounts of low sugar fruits.
I'd like to encourage people to eat fresh unprocessed foods which were growing fairly recently - which are naturally low carb, and avoid things which are simply stodge. They might encourage weight gain, but they are not proper fuel for my metabolism. I put on weight around my middle and feel sluggish and just plain old. I have lost 12 inches off my waist in a year. I was on a supposedly cholesterol lowering diet, full of grains and potatoes - and I looked pregnant with a huge rock hard belly so I could not even reach the lower shelves of the book cases or the fridges. 
I can't see anyone encouraging fewer carbs - just a single warning about the couscous which is wheat - processed wheat - nothing more than that. At least bread has to have things added so as to make it able to sustain life.


----------



## Robin (Dec 18, 2017)

Drummer said:


> I can't see anyone encouraging fewer carbs - just a single warning about the couscous which is wheat - processed wheat - nothing more than that. At least bread has to have things added so as to make it able to sustain life.


I'm sorry, but I can't put any other interpretation on your wording
_Avoid the couscous - it is pasta, so high carb_
other than taking it as an encouragement to reduce your carbs.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 18, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Well it was clear as you said "avoid the couscous".  Ridiculous suggestion in the circumstances.  Carbohydrates in sensible proportions as part of a balanced meal are fine for most Type 1's.  I'm not insulin resistant and certainly don't have a problem with weight and from the sounds of it Kaylz is the same.  I've been monitoring my carbohydrate intake for over 30 years long before most of the LCHF brigade probably even knew what carbohydrates were.


Only 30 years - I started to eat low carb in the teeth of ferocious opposition back in the early 1970s in order to control my weight. Oddly enough the amount of carb I can eat these days is exactly the same as when I was maintaining my weight - I have normal blood sugar and Hba1c levels - but I can't eat the high carb foods without spiking my BG. I checked.
You might think it ridiculous to encourage avoiding highly concentrated sources of carbs without anything beneficial in it - personally I think quite the reverse is the case.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 18, 2017)

Drummer said:


> Sorry if I was not clear - I mean go for the foods which are going to be full of nutrition - vitamins and minerals, not the pasta which is 'just' carbs and little of benefit. Add in a good multicolour stir fry with your meals and fruit for dessert - you could even make 'real' ice cream with eggs and cream to make a custard, then when almost frozen add chopped walnuts and a little honey - my grandmother's original recipe was called 'forget me not' icecream and it was prescribed for children in the area who were not doing well, by the local doctor.


I dont have 'dessert' I struggle with mental health towards my food intake because of certain statements made about carbs and up until the other day I had 25g for dinner, I have a proper meal and a square of chocolate and that is my choice as I can, I'm trying not to let fear take over my life so please keep your comments about carbs to yourself, I mean that in the nicest way possible but at this stage I really do not need to hear it, sorry if I sound blunt but its not the first time you have told me to avoid things, I will make my own decisions and as long as I'm eating and eating healthy (which I am) then there shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Drummer (Dec 18, 2017)

Robin said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't put any other interpretation on your wording
> _Avoid the couscous - it is pasta, so high carb_
> other than taking it as an encouragement to reduce your carbs.


Have you ever read William Banting's Letter on Corpulence? It was written about 100 years before Dr Atkins was practising - it emphasizes that it is not the quantities but the quality of the foods which are so important - Atkins also gives advice on the quality of the foods - having to add such descriptions as 'grass fed' as of course back in Banting's time that was not necessary.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 18, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Kaylz is actively trying to up her carb intake following medical advice, some may not be aware of this though.
> My nan used to put peas, onions, ham and tomatoes in an omelette. I'm not a fan of cooked peas but used to eat them fresh out of the pods when my dad grew them


OMG I cant believe you just said that, I have planned for dinner tomorrow baked eggs with petits pois and ham with potatoes  (so high carb! LOL) and very fine green beans! xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> OMG I cant believe you just said that, I have planned for dinner tomorrow baked eggs with petits pois and ham with potatoes  (so high carb! LOL) and very fine green beans! xx




Sounds very nice, enjoy


----------



## Amigo (Dec 18, 2017)

Drummer, your diet suits you as a type 2 with a weight problem but Kaylz is substantially underweight and it’s causing her other health issues. She’ll never gain weight eating radishes, green beans, lettuce and sprouts etc.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I dont have 'dessert' I struggle with mental health towards my food intake because of certain statements made about carbs and up until the other day I had 25g for dinner, I have a proper meal and a square of chocolate and that is my choice as I can, I'm trying not to let fear take over my life so please keep your comments about carbs to yourself, I mean that in the nicest way possible but at this stage I really do not need to hear it, sorry if I sound blunt but its not the first time you have told me to avoid things, I will make my own decisions and as long as I'm eating and eating healthy (which I am) then there shouldn't be a problem


Oh I do so sympathise - I have had doctors red faced, screaming and spitting saliva at me, threatening to have me hospitalized and 'fed properly' - it is disgraceful how people have been made to feel about how they eat - I only meant to encourage eating more of the foods I think of as wholesome - such as the peas or anything else I suggested.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 18, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Sounds very nice, enjoy


I'm sure I will  I'd add cheese but with all these cheese toasties I'm having for lunch I'm all cheesed out! LOL x


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 18, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Drummer, your diet suits you as a type 2 with a weight problem but Kaylz is substantially underweight and it’s causing her other health issues. She’ll never gain weight eating radishes, green beans, lettuce and sprouts etc.


Hey you!! I'll have you know I likes my green beans and sprouts!! Haha  xx


----------



## Robin (Dec 18, 2017)

Drummer said:


> Have you ever read William Banting's Letter on Corpulence? It was written about 100 years before Dr Atkins was practising - it emphasizes that it is not the quantities but the quality of the foods which are so important - Atkins also gives advice on the quality of the foods - having to add such descriptions as 'grass fed' as of course back in Banting's time that was not necessary.


But you don't say, avoid the couscous it's low nutrition, you say, avoid the couscous it's high carb. I rest my case.
I am all for good nutrition. I am all for low carb diets where a low carb diet will suit the person and lead to better health for them.
However, I do not think this is the place for such a discussion, by all means start a new thread.
Kaylz, as a type 1, has to be careful to match her insulin to her food. Mealtime Insulin has been developed with an 'average' duration, to cope with an 'average' meal. When we get more practised, most of us can adapt to suit a higher or lower carb meal, but at the moment, while Kaylz is learning, she needs to eat a meal that is balanced out with some form of carb, to enable her to manage her levels successfully.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Hey you!! I'll have you know I likes my green beans and sprouts!! Haha  xx



And so you should K...as an accompaniment not the main event! You need some fat on those ribs so you can take your hat off in the flat! Lol


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 18, 2017)

Drummer said:


> Oh I do so sympathise - I have had doctors red faced, screaming and spitting saliva at me, threatening to have me hospitalized and 'fed properly' - it is disgraceful how people have been made to feel about how they eat - I only meant to encourage eating more of the foods I think of as wholesome - such as the peas or anything else I suggested.


I eat plenty veg, I have fruit with my porridge every morning (oh wait don't tell me I shouldn't be having that either) you have previously told me that I shouldn't eat this and shouldn't eat that discouraging me from things when all everyone else ever does is encourage, you are making me feel bad for how I eat in fact so why do you think its disgraceful for others to do so, this thread was meant for me to get inspiration from others not be told off about my choices


----------



## Drummer (Dec 18, 2017)

But 20 gm of carbs from fresh foods is still 20gm of carbs - I really don't understand what the great thing is about eating processed wheat as opposed to fresh veges.
Kaylz has obviously had some really bad experiences, which are still affecting her at the moment.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 18, 2017)

Drummer said:


> But 20 gm of carbs from fresh foods is still 20gm of carbs - I really don't understand what the great thing is about eating processed wheat as opposed to fresh veges.
> Kaylz has obviously had some really bad experiences, which are still affecting her at the moment.


I haven't had any bad experiences actually! I've been put off things by people like you warning of high carbs so for a long time wouldn't try anything


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 18, 2017)

Amigo said:


> And so you should K...as an accompaniment not the main event! You need some fat on those ribs so you can take your hat off in the flat! Lol


You're dishes sound fab so ermm you could always come and cook me some of those! 
Obviously I would buy ingredients and everything 
Meant to say actually do you have any delicious prawn recipes off the top of your head that you wouldn't mind sharing? xx


----------



## Robin (Dec 18, 2017)

Drummer said:


> But 20 gm of carbs from fresh foods is still 20gm of carbs - I really don't understand what the great thing is about eating processed wheat as opposed to fresh veges.
> Kaylz has obviously had some really bad experiences, which are still affecting her at the moment.


I think the answer is stomach capacity. To eat 20g of carb in the form of veg means a huge mound of food, with the water and fibre content contained in them, you wouldn't have room for anything else. To add 20g of a carb like whole grains (we are talking about wholewheat couscous here, as per Kaylz original post) to a meal means a higher intake of calories, and therefore, hopefully some desired weight gain.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 18, 2017)

Oups - did not get the post I was replying to included for some reason.

Kaylz If you can have fruit at any time then that is great - I only suggested it as dessert as there is a school of thought in the 'slimming' world which says not to eat dessert as it tends to add weight - therfore, if you want to gain, eat dessert n the evenings


----------



## Amigo (Dec 18, 2017)

Drummer...Kaylz is seriously underweight and a type 1. There is a very big difference in approach.


100 grams of cous cous = 112 calories

100 grams of Charlotte Potatoes = 76 calories

100 grams of tomatoes = 18 calories

100 grams of sprouts =  29 calories

She needs to gain weight for health purposes and your advice won’t achieve that aim or help her to adjust to being a type 1.

I’m glad your approach works for you but it’s not appropriate advice in this situation.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> You're dishes sound fab so ermm you could always come and cook me some of those!
> Obviously I would buy ingredients and everything
> Meant to say actually do you have any delicious prawn recipes off the top of your head that you wouldn't mind sharing? xx



I’m not sure if that was meant for me Kaylz but I like to stir fry some king prawns a small amount of cooked chopped onion or shallots, chopped tomato, a bit of chilli and garlic, a dash of Soy Sauce and chopped coriander and a squirt of lemon. Lovely served on poppadums (you can buy them) and they’re only 4 grams of carb per poppadum. I used to serve them on naan bread but very high carb.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 18, 2017)

Robin said:


> I think the answer is stomach capacity. To eat 20g of carb in the form of veg means a huge mound of food, with the water and fibre content contained in them, you wouldn't have room for anything else. To add 20g of a carb like whole grains (we are talking about wholewheat couscous here, as per Kaylz original post) to a meal means a higher intake of calories, and therefore, hopefully some desired weight gain.


Many beans and peas are higher in carbs than couscous - as a percentage of the cooked weight. 
I do feel a certain grasping at straws creeping in here.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 18, 2017)

Drummer said:


> Many beans and peas are higher in carbs than couscous - as a percentage of the cooked weight.
> I do feel a certain grasping at straws creeping in here.



I’ll grasp at cheese straws anytime Drummer!  And my Hb is no worse than yours as an unmedicated type 2.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 18, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I’m not sure if that was meant for me Kaylz but I like to stir fry some king prawns a small amount of cooked chopped onion or shallots, chopped tomato, a bit of chilli and garlic, a dash of Soy Sauce and chopped coriander and a squirt of lemon. Lovely served on poppadums (you can buy them) and they’re only 4 grams of carb per poppadum. I used to serve them on naan bread but very high carb.


Ermm yes was meant for you, did it not quote the post? Ooops lol, thank you sounds delish will get some prawns in and poppadoms! Haha x


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 18, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I’ll grasp at cheese straws anytime


Tut tut haha x


----------



## Amigo (Dec 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Ermm yes was meant for you, did it not quote the post? Ooops lol, thank you sounds delish will get some prawns in and poppadoms! Haha x



Right I’m off to watch Corrie...oh and I had some delicious Moroccan cous cous for tea (with broccoli chopped into it).


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 18, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I’m not sure if that was meant for me Kaylz but I like to stir fry some king prawns a small amount of cooked chopped onion or shallots, chopped tomato, a bit of chilli and garlic, a dash of Soy Sauce and chopped coriander and a squirt of lemon. Lovely served on poppadums (you can buy them) and they’re only 4 grams of carb per poppadum. I used to serve them on naan bread but very high carb.




Definitely giving this a go


----------



## Robin (Dec 18, 2017)

Drummer said:


> Many beans and peas are higher in carbs than couscous - as a percentage of the cooked weight.
> I do feel a certain grasping at straws creeping in here.


Well not by me.
Give me a plate of veg and lentils, ( which I would love) with an equivalent carb value to a couple of spoonfuls of couscous, and I can guarantee I'll be hypo after two hours, and high a couple of hours after that. And it comes back to the whole purpose of this thread. giving Kaylz the confidence to eat enough calories without feeling she won't cope with the insulin demands.
(And I ate risotto rice tonight, because it soaked up all the nutritious chicken and veg stock, and balanced out the veg and meat so my insulin did its job properly.)


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 18, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> OMG I cant believe you just said that, I have planned for dinner tomorrow baked eggs with petits pois and ham with potatoes  (so high carb! LOL) and very fine green beans! xx


@Kaylz
Go for it K that sounds cool.
I had my first Brussels Sprouts lastnight, 6 steamed no effect at all on me and I regularly eat 1/2 steamed onion again no effect. I know eveyrone is different but worth a try. "Nothing Ventured, Nothing Gained".


----------



## New-journey (Dec 19, 2017)

How did the peas go? I love peas cooked in any way but love making a veg stew and adding peas. 
Well done @Kaylz you are doing amazingly well!


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 19, 2017)

New-journey said:


> How did the peas go? I love peas cooked in any way but love making a veg stew and adding peas.
> Well done @Kaylz you are doing amazingly well!


I've been eating peas for days! Oh how I've missed them! Haha, only having a wee drop tonight in my eggs and my main veg will be very fine whole green beans, never tried them before so fingers crossed I like them!! Lol xx


----------



## Bloden (Dec 19, 2017)

Mmmmmmm, peas.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 19, 2017)

If you are doubtful about the green beans - which I'm assuming are 'runner' beans, which are flatish, try French beans, which are more tubular and have a different feel to the outside of the pod. Runner bean pods are slightly coarser in texture even if picked young and tender.
If you are having sausage, chicken or fish then you might try Puy green lentils cooked with a finely chopped French onion a shredded bay leaf and a dash of olive oil added to the water. If you have any left they go well in a salad as they keep their shape when cooked, not going mushy. The taste is just slightly peppery.  
I used to work for Allied Lyons the food people - why I recommend flavour flavour flavour in foods.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 19, 2017)

@Drummer I am very limited to produce I can obtain where I live so your try things isn't going to be very easy for me, I don't have big supermarkets in my town


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 19, 2017)

Well this was my healthy filling dinner for this evening, along with my porridge with raspberries for breakfast I've done no bad the day lol (ok I had a square of chocolate with dinner and for lunch a 2 slice gouda toastie slathered in butter and a dark praline with it so not a completely healthy day but who gives!! ) xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 19, 2017)

I hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 19, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I hope you enjoyed it


I did thank you, it was lovely  x


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 20, 2017)

Robin said:


> To eat 20g of carb in the form of veg


Had a quick think about this and it would mean a 100g serving of each of the following petits pois, Brussel sprouts, green beans and some other veg with still a few g's of carbs to go!!! HAHA, NO CHANCE  x


----------

